# Peterbilt 359 Wrecker 1/25 Revell



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hey everyone, the Revell Peterbilt Wrecker just came in the door, and all of our preorders are shipping out as we speak.

If you haven't yet ordered yours, take a look at the product page on our MegaHobby site and check it out, it's a beautiful kit (a re-issue of the old tooling) and is already our top seller of the year!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool the kit was originally based on the Stepp's Towing "Can Do" rig in Tampa. The Revell Germany team was in the US working on a Pete fire truck and came across the Stepp's truck. Much of the cabwork is from their very old Pete, with a new bed, chassis etc.

It's a cool kit. The real truck (I think its one of a kind) is here http://steppstowing.com/


----------

